

Experienced start-up weekenders: did you actually start a company afterwards? - MirroRobin


======
builder12
I have participated in 3 startup weekends. I never started a company with the
projects that I worked on, but I never intended to start a company from a
startup weekend project. The reason I go to startup weekends are to have fun
and network with other like-minded individuals. The people that I met at the
events have helped my business. I have seen some neat companies start from
startup weekend like Zapier (called snapier at startup weekend), MedSocket,
and Nudge.

------
bryanh
Zapier co-founder here, we started it during the weekend and just kept it
alive! ;-)

It is helpful to work with people you know and are comfortable with (because
if you do keep it alive, you'll basically be married to them). Plus, it helps
to have a real business under the hood (not that weekend hacks are bad, but
they usually die almost immediately).

------
the906
I was at a startup weekend that had 'hipmunk' and it seems to be doing well
right now...:) wish I'd jumped on their group rather than the one I was on.

------
cookrn
See: [http://startupweekend.org/](http://startupweekend.org/)

------
jbarrec
What/Where is start-up weekend? It sounds like something I'm interested in!!

